# Frohes neues Jahr!



## nieselinho (1. Jan. 2013)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr, viel Erfolg, Gesundheit und Ausdauer bei allem, was man sich vornimmt 

Am gestrigen Abend habe ich um 23:40 meine Kamera aufgestellt und bis 1:30 durchgehend gefilmt. Blickrichtung war Frankfurt von Eschborn aus, durch die absolut klare Luft war die Sicht perfekt.

Und daraus habe ich einen Zeitraffer gemacht, den ich gerne zeigen würde. 

Viele Grüße
Robin

PS.: Kleiner Tipp, ist in Full-HD gefilmt  14GB Daten habe ich verarbeitet und am Ende ein Summenbild aus 20 Minuten eingefügt 

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOH8jXbP09M[/yt]


----------



## mitch (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Frohes neues Jahr!*

Hallo Robin,

erst mal noch ein gutes neues Jahr 

dein "time lapse" vom Feuerwerk ist mal wieder 'saugut'


----------

